# Aires de Services Camping-Car



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just got the 2008 edition of the above. Bit disappointed really. have always found this guide very good and easy to follow. Our last edition was 2004. However, this 2008 edition seems much harder to follow. It also lists French Passion which I suppose would be helpful to some, but of no interest to us. Might try and order the English Aires Book but it is not out until end of May I think.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

grouch said:


> Just got the 2008 edition of the above. Bit disappointed really. have always found this guide very good and easy to follow. Our last edition was 2004. However, this 2008 edition seems much harder to follow. It also lists French Passion which I suppose would be helpful to some, but of no interest to us. Might try and order the English Aires Book but it is not out until end of May I think.


Try this site http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php there's thousands of aires/Stellplatz and Sostas.

At the bottom of the page you can downlad 3400+ co ords for the Sat Navs.

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You can also buy the camping-car-infos' guide (basically what you see on the web site, with all the comments, pictures etc) on a CD / DVD; admittedly you have to be able to have a laptop with you, but well worth it for the ease of finding the aires.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

bognormike said:


> You can also buy the camping-car-infos' guide (basically what you see on the web site, with all the comments, pictures etc) on a CD / DVD; admittedly you have to be able to have a laptop with you, but well worth it for the ease of finding the aires.


I agree with BognorMike, the DVD is released every two months and as it is the complete website it has all of the photos.
This is now our travelling bible in France.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Aires de service*

Hi,I have looked at this site and it appears there are two versions of the DVD,one for PC and one for Pocket PC. Now,my question is ,if I get the PC version can I transfer the data to my Pocket PC, just as I would any other data,or is there a reason why there are the two versions. Sorry if this seems obvious to others but I can't see the reason for the two versions, and would prefer to have the PC version in order to keep this as backup, as long as I am able to transfer the data.thanks for any advice on this.Curlyboy


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Curlyboy I didn't buy it last year as we sold the motorhome, but on the edition from the previous year (2006) both were on the same DVD, but email and check...

Carol


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Aire de service camping car*

Hi Carol, I thought this might be the case, but the website wasn't clear on that, thanks very much I will go ahead and order it, see what I get.curlyboy


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi All
Campingcar infos DVD looks a great idea, tried to order the July 2008 edition this afternoon. First problem drop down box of countries all over the world - but couldnt find UK. Left it at France, filled in the form but wouldnt except my credit card. Am I being stupid or is there a simple solution to this. (tried two sets of glasses, still did not work! Help!
Derek


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I ordered a July one the other day. I didn't see any drop-down menu, just went into Paypal and paid. That had all my contact details included. Then again, it hasn't arrived yet .....

Dave


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I ordered the July edition tonight without any problems. As far as I recall the country drop down list was in French and the UK is "Royaume Uni" - once you click on this the website switches into English and you should then be able to order with your UK credit card details.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I ordered the July edition tonight without any problems. As far as I recall the country drop down list was in French and the UK is "Royaume Uni" - once you click on this the website switches into English and you should then be able to order with your UK credit card details.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Dave, you are probably registered with paypal, maybe thats why you didnt get the drop down box. Clicked on Royaume.uni as Tonybvi said and up came everything in English and worked perfect. So thanks Tonybvi, but am I silly because I have never heard of Royaume.uni - what is it?
Derek


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

darach said:


> snipped........I have never heard of Royaume.uni - what is it?
> Derek


Hi Darach, its French for United Kingdom.

Similar thing sometimes happens if you order online from Germany. where UK is referred to as 'Vereinigte Koenigreich'.

pete


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Pete, must have been off school that day, but its simple when you know. thanks again
Derek


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dunno about school, I think I learned about Le Royaume-Uni from Jeux Sans Frontieres. That gave me a few laughs in its time 

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Dunno about school, I think I learned about Le Royaume-Uni from Jeux Sans Frontieres. That gave me a few laughs in its time
> 
> Dave


I learnt it from Eurovision song contest!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Anyone got their July DVD yet?

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Email sent at bedtime last night, response at 2am!:

Bonjour Dave,

Votre DVD a été envoyé hier, le 08/07/2008.

Bonne réception.

Amicalement.
Bruno


Chers CampingCar-Infos,

J'ai commandé un DVD le 1er Juillet. Quand dois-je attendre la livraison au Royaume-Uni?

Merci,

Dave Burleigh


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Can someone kindly point me to the drop down menu to change to English. I can't find it.   
Cheers Sid


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/affichaire.php?action=chercher&dept=49

Try this Sid.

Bob.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

July DVD arrived today. Good stuff.

The only question is, will MHF's offering trump it?

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> The only question is, will MHF's offering trump it?


Probably not in time for your hols, Dave :lol:

Gerald


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob. That is the user guide in English, I wanted the drop down menu with "Royaume Uni" that was mentioned earlier where you can order the CD.
Cheers Sid


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

1) http://www.campingcar-infos.com/CD.php
2) Then click on VISA/Mastercharge icons on right-hand side under A l'étranger (16,50 €)
3) Then click on Continuer near the VISA/Mastercharge icons.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> July DVD arrived today. Good stuff.
> 
> The only question is, will MHF's offering trump it?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

How often does the CD update get sent out :?:

Don


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don

AFAIK Campingcar-infos update their DVD & book every 2 months, July is the latest issue, next one will be September.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave. thanks for the info. Will have a look at that over the weekend.
Cheers Sid


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

Dave Could not make it out the order form was again in french so i have filled an order form out to post off thanks Bob


----------

